# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مبتدی: گیت های منطقی

## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
جهت کامل و مرجع شدن این تالار این تاپیک را ایجاد کردم :لبخند:

----------

